# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Shrimp Farm V2.0

## André Grassi

Hello friends

I was inspired by many tanks of the RCS here in forum and I decided change my shrimps Crystal Red of the tank  :Cool: . I would like opinions to layout. I would like know what change to improve the appearance of the tank. :Idea:  I hope your comments. Sorry for English. Today I am forgotten :Sad: 


Pictures...

Front view 



Close-up
\

Thanks to all...

Cheers...

----------


## blue33

I feel that some mid size rocks, those rocks that has character, place it around infront(not too much), especially when those shrimps walking on those stones, it really look so nice. Shrimps and rocks, they matched perfectly IMO, than plant or moss alone.  :Smile:

----------


## tutusik

It looks nice .

I dont like sand because after 1 month the sandbeach is really dirty :/

----------


## Blades

Very natural looking IMHO. Nice!

----------


## André Grassi

*Blue33:* thanks for your comment bro. I agree with you...I search for the rock to insert in the tank. 

*tutusik:* I agree too. After I insert the sand white I see with make the bad business. I search one sand of the color of the sand of the ADA.

*Blades:* Thanks bro. I happy your enjoy. I go change something and i posting here the evolution.

More one picture

----------


## tutusik

is it optiwhite tank?

----------


## craftsman

Andre,
I think you selected very nicely your hardscape, in particular your drift wood. Its just the right size for your tank. Because its small enough, your tank looks like a 3 to 4 ft tank from the front. I think that is really very very nice.  :Smile: 

 :Well done:

----------


## Cloud-Strife

can your table support the weight of your tank?

----------


## André Grassi

*tutusik:* Thanks for your comment.

*Craftsman:*Thanks for your comment... really its was not easy found driftwood this size. I happy your enjoy.

*Cloud-Strife:* Yes... the table support the weight of my tank.

This holiday i am take some pictures... i hope all enjoy...

Click for large

----------


## Cloud-Strife

geeee .. andre ... how much do you spend on those shrimps ? or you breed them yourself?

Until now I still don't dare to keep CRS bcos of the price.

----------


## André Grassi

Thanks for your comment Cloud-Strife... i was initial with 5 CRS. All you see is children of the parents. And day after day i see one new children run in the tank. :Grin: 
The price here in Brazil is aproximatelly U$ 4.00.

----------


## André Grassi

One little macro...



Cheers

----------


## Xianghao

Oh my goodness I didn't think you have THAT many shrimps in the tank until i saw this picture! No wonder you call it 'shrimp farm'

----------


## BenBOMB

Amazing scape. Bet your shrimp are very very happy with their home.

----------


## benkam88

nice nice.... bro what is the grade of your CRS...

----------


## André Grassi

*Xianghao:* Thanks Xianghao... really have many shrimps in the tank... :Grin: 

*BenBOMB:* Thanks...i happy you enjoy.. :Well done: 

*benkam88:* bro, here in brazil only have the grade C,B and A. :Sad: 
I have this tree class together.

Now the photos are of another species of shrimp that I have this aquarium. This is called neon shrimp ([i] Potimirim glabra [/ i]). Compared with the Red Crystal, say that he is''demoted''more and more fat, but not greater in length. Although not very colorful and exotic, it is the desire and in my view is so beautiful and charming as the other shrimp of''race''. They have more than one year and was the rare times I saw the pups swimming in a fish tank, including an appearance very different from what I used to see. 

Let the pictures: :Cool: 






And here the newest resident of the tank ... :Smile: 
Neritina


I hope your enjoy... :Roll Eyes: 

Best Cheers to all

----------


## michaelmah

> It looks nice .
> 
> I dont like sand because after 1 month the sandbeach is really dirty :/


why sand beach get dirty in a month? Is it diffcult to maintain?

----------


## linuswee

that snail is beautiful!

----------


## aqua2525

Why is there heater in your crs tank ?????

----------


## Jimmy

> Why is there heater in your crs tank ?????


Brazil weather cold during winter?

----------


## mighty_reds_73

Amazing pics! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## oval1325

Very nice !!! Love the layout .. Here in Australia one CRS is $25.00 !!! Its a joke , and our import laws are so strict !!! , When Cherry shrimps fist hit here they were $45.00 ea !!! I got 3 and now my discus love the babies !!! They still seem to hold there own though!!! Good luck , Ivs

----------


## André Grassi

> why sand beach get dirty in a month? Is it diffcult to maintain?


Hi michael... I dont have difficult with white sand. In my opinion the sand dont get dirty. Thanks for comment.




> that snail is beautiful!


Thanks linuswee... I happy you enjoy




> Why is there heater in your crs tank ?????


My heater is 50W brand Atman. The temperature here is ~ 24 degree celcius...




> Brazil weather cold during winter?


Yes...here is now 05 degree celcius.

Updating...

Black sand and black background


Black sand and white background


I hope your enjoy...

thanks to all..

cheers

----------


## André Grassi

> Amazing pics! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for your comment MIGHTY_REDS_73...I happy your enjoy! 




> Very nice !!! Love the layout .. Here in Australia one CRS is $25.00 !!! Its a joke , and our import laws are so strict !!! , When Cherry shrimps fist hit here they were $45.00 ea !!! I got 3 and now my discus love the babies !!! They still seem to hold there own though!!! Good luck , Ivs


Here in Brazil, our import laws too are so strict... Here in brazil, the hobbysts have only Red Cherry and Red Crystal Class C,B and A.
Thanks for comment.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

The black background looks awesome, it really brings out the colour of the plants.

----------


## André Grassi

> The black background looks awesome, it really brings out the colour of the plants.


Thanks for your comment bro...

Hi Friends and bro's... some pictures...









Thanks to all...

Cheers...

----------


## volley

Always a joy to see your setup...its been inspirational for me. I'm trying to do one like that but not for shrimps though..

----------


## gcce

Nice feel to the layout.
Do you add any fertilizers or CO2 for the plants?

----------


## André Grassi

*volley:* Thanks volley...i am happy you enjoy my setup.  :Wink: 

*gcce:* Thanks gcce... i dont use any fertilizer ou co2 or substrate. The plants are all lowtech. :Smug: 

My Cherry cleaning my anubia


Thanks to all 

Cheers!

----------


## Cloud-Strife

whoaaa ... so nice and clear. What cam do you use to capture these photos?

----------


## Galatea

Beautiful setup. Love the contrast!

----------


## stelim

Hi Andre, 
Great tank! 

1 question: How did you change the sand without disturbing or killing the shrimps? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## zoombee

wow your tank and photos are so beautiful...i am jealous

----------


## André Grassi

> whoaaa ... so nice and clear. What cam do you use to capture these photos?


Thanks Cloud-Strife, my cam is Canon D450 Rebel Xsi.




> Beautiful setup. Love the contrast!


Thanks Galatea... I happy you enjoy!




> Hi Andre, 
> Great tank! 
> 
> 1 question: How did you change the sand without disturbing or killing the shrimps? 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks for comment stelim. I was slowly shedding the substrate black only where was white sand. It was not difficult.




> wow your tank and photos are so beautiful...i am jealous


Thanks zoombee...i happy you enjoy the tank and the pictures.

update the post...

My Crystal Red and my planorbis Redranshorn


My shrimp Potimirin glabra (Brazilian Shrimp)


Nerites


Thanks to all for comments and for visit the post.

Cheers!

----------


## dhomosapien

Very very nice. Snails are awesome!

----------


## adolfoi

Very nice pictures.  :drool 1:  What food do you feed your shrimp?

----------


## MrSpock

Tanque muito bonito! Retratos agrad&#225;veis! Good job!

----------


## André Grassi

> Very very nice. Snails are awesome!


Thanks for comment. I happy you enjoy!  :Well done: 




> Very nice pictures.  What food do you feed your shrimp?


I feed my shrimp with Sera Granumarin. Thanks for comment. :Smile: 




> Tanque muito bonito! Retratos agradáveis! Good job!


Muito obrigado pelo seu comentário. Fico muito feliz que tenha gostado do meu aquário e das minhas fotos  :Grin: . ''Thanks for you comment. I happy you enjoy my tank and my pictures''.

Updating pictures...

Potimirim glabra (Brazilian shrimp)


My Crystal Red Class ''C'' and background my nerite zebra


My nerites Virginea and Zebra

----------


## tdijack

mum..white sand is quite difficult to maintain..

----------


## f3nd1

cool! anyway i add you as friend in flickr

----------


## WiNd08

Hey Andre very nice tank and nice inhabitants you have there  :Smile: 

Your tank makes me so tempted to get back into aquascaping. I promise i'll be back after serving the army!

----------


## michaeltoysss

Your shrimps tank is so impressive.

----------


## André Grassi

> mum..white sand is quite difficult to maintain..


 :Smile: 




> cool! anyway i add you as friend in flickr


Thanks . You is my friend in the flickr.. :Grin: 




> Hey Andre very nice tank and nice inhabitants you have there 
> 
> Your tank makes me so tempted to get back into aquascaping. I promise i'll be back after serving the army!


Thanks WiNd08. I hope your enjoy... :Wink: 




> Your shrimps tank is so impressive.


Thanks michaeltoysss :Well done:

----------


## Jumanji

Nice simple setup and rcs...if only singapore has winter as in brazil, keeping rcs wouldnt be as hard as it seems...here we had to resort to chiller therefore incurring more utilities charges....sucks :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  now with the recent price hike in electricity tariff, it just make life's even harder for us hobbyists here...double sucks :Boo:  :Boo:

----------


## actorial

you make me wanna set up a Shrimp tank! omg... nice set up there !!

----------

